# Are These Good?



## Carttman (Jun 17, 2004)

I just bought some new lights for my aquarium. One is a Aqua Glo and the other is a Power Glo. Are these good lights that I bought for my 29 gallons tank?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I think I remember using the aquaglo before for my tanks and it works fine. In general, if you believe that these bulbs will grow plants then the answer is "yes." The key question is how many of these bulbs are you running over the tank  and what plants you would like to grow?


----------



## Carttman (Jun 17, 2004)

I am running one Power Glo and one Aqua Glo. Here is a list of plants that I might take a shot at. I will only select a few of them though. The main plant I want to get though is an Amazon Sword Plant.

Amazon Sword 
Anubias
Corkscrew
Crinums (calamistratum)
Crypt (wendtii)
Hornwort
Italian Valliseneria
Java Fern (lace, narrow leaf)
Java Moss
Jungle Valliseneria
Red Rubin Sword
Ruffle Sword
Water Sprite


----------



## Talonstorm (Feb 16, 2005)

Carttman said:


> I am running one Power Glo and one Aqua Glo.


Do you know how many watts each bulb is providing? A good rule of thumb is to have a minimum of 2 watts per gallon.

Tina


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Another thing...Amazon Swords can get fairly large. Are you sure that's what you want in a 29?


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

Amazon swords will get HUGE, mine outgrew my 50 and is probably too large for my 80. Red Rubin and Ruffle Swords will get fairly large as well, but they seem to grow a bit slower, IME.


----------

